# Angeln im oktober



## thomasderangler (6. Oktober 2008)

hi werde den Freitag auf einen eher schlammigen see gehen , der aber auch algen hat und einen zu und starken abfluss hat. 

welche Fische würden den da gut beisen , es sind viele Forellen aber ich hätte da mehr an Zander gedacht. Was müsse ich den für einen köder nehmen . 

ich habe eine 2,10 m 15-30 g shimano angel mit ner 0,30 geflochtenen schnur.

danke


----------



## Zanderlui (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln im oktober*

shimano angel und 0.30er geflochtene schnur da würde ich ein hund als köder nehmen und auf den glückswaller hoffen!!!#q#q#q

shimano angel und 15-30g wg und 30er geflecht das ist super da kann dir nix mit passieren!!!

schon die zusammenstelliung deines gerätes geht gar nicht!!!

und was erwartest du für tipps??ßbei deiner frage kann man alles antworten

benutze doch mal die suchfunktion dann bekommst du schon paar köder raus die jetzt gehen und auch wann und wo die zander zu fangen sind!!


----------



## Rossi1983 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln im oktober*

Zander wollen eigentlich eher steinigen Untergrund - Schlamm gehen sie eher aus dem Weg. Also wird das wohl eher ein schwereres Unterfangen.
 Aber es geht auch nix über eine schöne fette Forelle :m...

Schlammiger Boden und Algen klingt für mich eher wie ein schönes Karpfenplätzchen. Die wühlen sich immer gerne durch den Schlamm und suchen da nach was fressbarem.

Aber wenn du auf Zander fischen willst, dann würde ich einen Köfi an die Pose hängen und diesen dann knapp über dem Grund anbieten. Köfi direkt auf dem Grund wird wohl eher sinnlos sein - der verschwindet dir ja im Schlamm.

Ansonsten würde ich persönlich jadgt auf die Forellen machen, wenn da schon so n Haufen drin sind.

Gruß und Petri,
Rossi1983 #6


----------



## Zanderlui (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln im oktober*

@rossi

also bei uns in der müritz haben wir eine bucht nenne ich es mal wo nur schlamm ist und dort fängt man am besten zander und dort ziehen sie auch zum laichen extra rein!!!


----------



## thomasderangler (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln im oktober*

@Zanderlui

warum soll die zusammenställung nicht gehen?


----------



## Rossi1983 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln im oktober*

Hmmm, da sieht man mal wieder das es keine genauen Info´s geben kann. Ich war bis jetzt der Meinung das man sie Hauptsächlich über steinigem Untergrund erwischen kann.


----------



## Zanderlui (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln im oktober*

@thomas

wenn du ne rute mit 15- wg hast was willst du dort mit ner 30er geflecht??

solche schnüre werden nicht mal in norge genutzt!!

du kannst mit der rute und rolle gar nicht soviel druck aufbauen das die schnur auch nur annähernd an ihre grenzen kommt!!!


eine 12-17er geflecht reicht da völlig und bringt dann auch mehr wurfweite durch den geringeren durchmesser!


----------



## thomasderangler (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln im oktober*

aha , na ja bei der nächsten wechslung werd ichs mir merken.

beim zander wenn man mit gummiköderfisch fischt benutzt man dann nur den fisch ohne blei oder mit pose oder nur den Fisch?


----------



## Zanderlui (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln im oktober*



thomasderangler schrieb:


> aha , na ja bei der nächsten wechslung werd ichs mir merken.
> 
> beim zander wenn man mit gummiköderfisch fischt benutzt man dann nur den fisch ohne blei oder mit pose oder nur den Fisch?






 |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln im oktober*



thomasderangler schrieb:


> @Zanderlui
> 
> warum soll die zusammenställung nicht gehen?


 

30ger geflochtene nimmt man zum Wallerangeln oder zum schweren Naturköderfischen in Norwegen auf Heilbutt u.a.
Deine Angelrute ist auch nicht ausgelegt für so eine Schnur,d.h. solltest du in den Genuss der Tragkraft deiner Schnur kommen z.b. bei einem Waller, dann bricht deine Rute, weil diese zu schwach ist.

Egal, wenn du keine andere Schnur nun hast, mach folgendes:
Ziehe einen sinkenden Spirolino auf deine geflochtene als Beliersatz (damit es im Schlamm nicht einsinkt), knote an deine geflochtene 1 meter 0,25 Mono, befestige daran einen Haken mit Vorfach, nimm dann entweder schwimmenen Forellenteig (auf Forellen) oder ködere einen kleinen toten Köderfisch auf (auf Zander).
Und mach die Bremse wegen der geringen Dehnung deiner Schnur auf. 

Wird schon klappen mit dem Fang #6


----------



## BastiHessen (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln im oktober*

In schlammigen Seen ist es glaub ich eher schlecht auf Zander. Zander lieben in der Regel steinigen Kiesgrund.


----------



## thomasderangler (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln im oktober*

okay und was ist mit hecht?


----------



## Zanderlui (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln im oktober*




BastiHessen schrieb:


> In schlammigen Seen ist es glaub ich eher schlecht auf Zander. Zander lieben in der Regel steinigen Kiesgrund.


 

damit hat der kandidat ein post mehr auf seinem konto was wieder völlig sinnlos war!!!

siehe posting 3 und 4!!!!


----------



## BastiHessen (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln im oktober*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> damit hat der kandidat ein post mehr auf seinem konto was wieder völlig sinnlos war!!!
> 
> siehe posting 3 und 4!!!!



Sorry ich hatte den Post aufgemacht und erst später geantwortet. Da waren post 3 und 4 noch nicht geschrieben und so konnte ich diese leider nicht sehen.


----------



## Steve Deluxe (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln im oktober*



thomasderangler schrieb:


> aha , na ja bei der nächsten wechslung werd ichs mir merken.
> 
> beim zander wenn man mit gummiköderfisch fischt benutzt man dann nur den fisch ohne blei oder mit pose oder nur den Fisch?


 

Wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, meinst du ob man den Gummiköderfisch einfach mit einer Angel rauslegt oder mit ihm aktiv fischt.
Man fischt damit aktiv, d. h. man wirft aus und zieht ihn wieder ein.


----------



## Paco43 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln im oktober*

shimano angel und 0.30er geflochtene schnur da würde ich ein hund als köder nehmen und auf den glückswaller hoffen!!!#q#q#q

ralistischer Beitrag von Zanderlui.
Könnt mich totlachen|jump:#a

Endlich mal was lustiges.
paco43


----------



## thomasderangler (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln im oktober*

und wenn ich bei wobbler fische meie ich immer , weil er so weit oben schwimmt, dass in kein Fisch sieht. stimmt das oder was muss ich machen wenn ich einen wobler benutze.

soll  ich ihn einfach ohne blei und ohne pose raus und wieder reinholen?


----------



## Rossi1983 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln im oktober*



thomasderangler schrieb:


> und wenn ich bei wobbler fische meie ich immer , weil er so weit oben schwimmt, dass in kein Fisch sieht. stimmt das oder was muss ich machen wenn ich einen wobler benutze.
> 
> soll  ich ihn einfach ohne blei und ohne pose raus und wieder reinholen?



Also pass mal auf, ich glaube bei dir fehlt es ja an den grundlegenden Dingen des Angelns #c

Wenn du mit *Wobbler* oder *Gummifisch* fischen willst, dann werden die weder mit einem Blei montiert, noch an eine Pose gehängt (das ist ja absoluter Blödsinn). *Wobbler* und *Gummifisch* simulieren doch einen lebendigen Fische den der Hecht, Zander etc. jagen soll. Wenn du jetzt das Plastikzeug einfach an eine Pose hängst, meinst du der Fisch ist so dumm und beißt da drauf. Also da muss man schon sehr viel Gedult haben sag ich dir :g.

*Soll heißen:*
Wenn du mit *Wobbler* oder *Gummifisch* fischen willst, dann musst du diese an deine Schnur anknoten und damit aktiv fischen. Heißt im Klartext - du schmeißt den *Wobbler* oder *Gummifisch* raus und holst in dann wieder ein. Am besten variierst du dabei mit der Geschwindigkeit.
Solltest du mit einem *Wobbler* in andere Teifen wollen, dann musst du eben einen kaufen der auch tief läuft. Da gibt es verschiedenste Modelle, aber die alle aufzuzählen dauert fast zu lange.

Gruß,
Rossi1983 #h


----------



## colognecarp (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln im oktober*

Wie alt bist du, und hast du überhaupt einen angelschein ? |uhoh:


----------



## thomasderangler (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln im oktober*

Ich habe sehrwohl einen Angelschein und bin auch sonst kein vollidiot. nur wenn ich ein paar sachen nicht weiß ist das kein Grund festzustellen das ich keinen angelschein habe, desweiteren bin ich klüger als manch anderer in diesen Forum, den ich gehe HTL und habe ausgezeichnete Noten.

Die Sachen die ich nicht weiß frage ich einfach hier, dafür ist es ja auch da. 

und wenn wir gerade dabei sind habe ich noch ne Frage. 

Wenn ich jetzt auf einen See angeln gehe, dann kostet das meistens über 18€ am Tag.

wie macht ihr das, denn es kostet ziehmilch viel?


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln im oktober*

Wenn ich mir deine Beiträge im Board so ansehe, dann glaube ich fast, dir geht es hier um anderes als um's Angeln ...|kopfkrat


----------



## thomasderangler (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln im oktober*

und um was?

nochmal zu meiner Frage wie macht ihr das mit dem geld?


----------



## Fischerjunge1 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln im oktober*

heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerlich!!!!!!!!!!#6
bitte weiter machen!!!!!
|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln im oktober*



thomasderangler schrieb:


> Ich habe sehrwohl einen Angelschein und bin auch sonst kein vollidiot. nur wenn ich ein paar sachen nicht weiß ist das kein Grund festzustellen das ich keinen angelschein habe, desweiteren bin ich klüger als manch anderer in diesen Forum, den ich gehe HTL und habe ausgezeichnete Noten.
> 
> Die Sachen die ich nicht weiß frage ich einfach hier, dafür ist es ja auch da.
> 
> ...


 
Bei diesem Preis kommt der Verdacht auf, dass du an einer kommerziellen Forellenanlage angelst. Da Forellen einfach der Hauptfisch in diesem Gewässer sind und Fische wie Zander etc. oftmals gar nicht im Gewässer besetzt werden (obwohl es auf der Karte steht), würde ich mich auch auf Forelle konzentrieren.

Als erstes fällt mir da das Angeln mit dem Sbirolino ein, da hast du ordentlich Wurfgewicht und da kannst du auch ein 150cm langes Vorfach verwenden, damit die Forellen die Dicke Schnur nicht stört.
Als Köder würde ich Twister nehmen, da sie sehr einfach zu führen sind und bestens am Haken halten.

Ansonsten finde ich 18 Euro am Tag für ein freies Gewässer absolut unverschämt.


----------



## grazy04 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln im oktober*

Wobbler anner Pose... ja nee iss klar



> und wenn wir gerade dabei sind habe ich noch ne Frage.
> 
> Wenn ich jetzt auf einen See angeln gehe, dann kostet das meistens über 18€ am Tag.
> 
> wie macht ihr das, denn es kostet ziehmilch viel?



also ich denke die meisten gehen arbeiten und / oder Sparen für ihr Hobby


----------



## rallye-vid (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln im oktober*

Die Meisten sind in einem Angelverein und gehen kostenlos angeln.


----------



## grazy04 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln im oktober*

kostenlos ?? na da will ich in den Verein, hier kostet es ma so etwa 120 Jahresbeitrag + bis zu 120 für die Gewässerkarten im Jahr + paar kleinigkeiten


----------



## Fischerjunge1 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln im oktober*

man könnte auch bei nacht über den zaun klettern und dann heimlich ohne beleuchtung mit billigem gerät angeln und einfach weglaufen wenn jemand kommt.
aber das ist natürlich strafbar und nicht zur nachahmung zu empfehlen.

"wie macht ihr das, denn es kostet ziehmilch viel?" 
also jetzt mal butter bei die fische: was ist denn das für ne frage....willst du jetzt von uns hören wie man preise feilscht oder schwarzangelt? mir ist die message noch nicht ganz klar.
aber ich persönlich würde mein portemonnaie vorm losgehen einstecken und drauf achten das 20 euri drin sind.dann würde ich zur verkaufsstelle gehen und einen cool-überlegten spruch loslassen.z.b.:guten tag ich würde gerne eine erlaubniskarte für see xy erwerben.daraufhin würde ich das geld (habe ich selbstverständlich selbst auf legalem wege verdient) übergeben und das büro verlassen. nun wird es zeit fürs angeln:
köderpudel an die wäscheleine gebunden,3-gr.pose aufgezogen und noch nen wobbler als stopper vorgeschaltet und jetzt heist es warten.die gemeine killerplötze beist nur sehr zarghaft und erfordert viel fingerspitzengefühl das durch die 30gr rute übermittelt werden sollte.
viel spaß beim drillen.thank you come again


----------



## grazy04 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln im oktober*



fischerjunge1 schrieb:


> man könnte auch bei nacht über den zaun klettern und dann heimlich ohne beleuchtung mit billigem gerät angeln und einfach weglaufen wenn jemand kommt.
> Aber das ist natürlich strafbar und nicht zur nachahmung zu empfehlen.
> 
> "wie macht ihr das, denn es kostet ziehmilch viel?"
> ...



#6:vik:#6:vik:#6:vik:
:vik:#6:vik:#6:vik:#6


----------



## rallye-vid (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln im oktober*



grazy04 schrieb:


> kostenlos ?? na da will ich in den Verein, hier kostet es ma so etwa 120 Jahresbeitrag + bis zu 120 für die Gewässerkarten im Jahr + paar kleinigkeiten



Na dann komm ich ja deutlich günstiger weg


----------



## rolli2008 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln im oktober*

Mein lieber Mann, mir hat es fast die Sprache verschlagen, als ich deine Montage gelesen hab. Du hast da eine Rute von 2,10m mit 15 - 30g und die willst Du mit einer 0,30 Geflochtenen fischen. Sowas hier zu schreiben ist fast ne Frechheit. Was noch schlimmer ist, ist die Aussage das die Schnur erst beim nächsten Wechsel geändert wird. Mensch schmeiß die Schnur weg ( und zwar sofort ) ansonsten brauchste nach dem ersten Anschlag ne neue Rute. Das schlimme ist ( und das will ich Dir nicht ankreiden ) einige Angler wissen garnicht was sie da tun. Mit ner 0,30mm Geflohtenen kannste zur Not ein Auto abschleppen. Bei dieser Rute würde ich eine 0,30mm Monofile fischen und sonst nicht's. Über das Zanderangeln brauste nur im Boart nach zu schauen da steht alles was Du wissen solltest.


----------



## thomasderangler (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln im oktober*

okay 

rein interresseshalber welche angel braucht mann damit diese schnur passt.


----------



## Okken53 (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln im oktober*



thomasderangler schrieb:


> okay
> 
> rein interresseshalber welche angel braucht mann damit diese schnur passt.



3m langes Titanrohr


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln im oktober*

... eine mit der man *TROLLE* fangen kann ...


----------



## Zander-Dompteur (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln im oktober*

Bin erst seit ein paar Tagen als Member angemeldet.
Also dieser Tread gefällt mir bis jetzt am besten 

30er Geflochtene ist schon ein ordentliches Kabel.
Welcher Angelhändler hat ihn da wohl beraten ????;+

Tight lines 
Thomas


----------



## thomasderangler (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln im oktober*

dann werd ich mich wohl geirrt haben.


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln im oktober*



Zander-Dompteur schrieb:


> Welcher Angelhändler hat ihn da wohl beraten ????;+
> 
> Tight lines
> Thomas


 
keiner .. *TROLLE* wollen nicht ernsthaft beraten werden ...


----------



## thomasderangler (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln im oktober*

was ist mit dir du pfosten. bist aba a fertiga


----------



## Zander-Dompteur (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln im oktober*

@thomasder angler
nur als Tipp - kauf dir mal den Blinker oder den Raubfisch. da bekommst du viele praktische Tipps. Mir scheint du hast Angeltechnisch noch einige Defizite. Oder gehe mal mit einem erfahren Angler ans Wasser, das hilft dir bestimmt weiter. Jeder hat mal angefangen.
Mit deiner bisherigen Kombo wirst du es schwer haben Fische zu fangen.

Ich möchte dich hiermit nicht belehren oder als Besserwisser auftreten. Ist nur gut gemeint.:m

Tight lines
Thomas


----------



## thomasderangler (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln im oktober*

@ Zander-Dompteur 

das nenne ich mal eine gute antwort. danke  werde deinen Ratschlag befolgen und mich mal erkundigen.

danke

lg


----------



## Fanne (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln im oktober*

Thomas am besten du besuchst nochmal nen Fischereilehrgang ! 


ich glaube die 30 Pflichtstunden würden dir gut tun !


----------



## grazy04 (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln im oktober*



> bist aba a fertiga



kann mir das mal bitte jemand übersetzen ?? irgendwie fehlt mir gerade eine Idee dafür


----------



## thomasderangler (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln im oktober*

Du bist a fertiga= Du bist total fertig = Du kannst nicht mehr= Einfach = DACHSCHADEN


----------



## Fischerjunge1 (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln im oktober*

das ist ghetto-slang und heist soviel wie:
du hast voll ein am kopp
hab ich mal im bestseller how to be an assi gelesen


----------



## Fanne (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln im oktober*

irgendwie passt die aussage zu dir wenn ich recht überlege !! 

ich meine "oohooo" will dich nicht blöd machen aber irgendwie kommst mir vor als ob du zuhause vor deinen rechner sitzt und dich köstlich amüsierst auf kosten anderer gerade !! 


in diesem  würde ich es richtig halten diesen Thread zu schließen ! 


gruss aus magdeburg


----------



## thomasderangler (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln im oktober*

haha *ashole


----------



## grazy04 (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln im oktober*

ok, verstanden..... ohne Worte.....

gabs nicht sonne Funktion : Beitrag an MOD melden ???? wär jetz ne Idee.....


----------



## Quappenjäger (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln im oktober*

bitte lieber mod dicht machen!


----------



## Fischerjunge1 (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln im oktober*

ok pass mal auf junger padawan:
bevor du hier die leute beleidigst (und du hast angefangen) solltest du dir gedanken machen wo du hier bist.
wenn du dich mal richtig verhalten willst dann informiert man sich erstmal...auch ueber die mit denen man diskutiert.
wenn du dir mal meine anderen beitraege anschaust wirst du sehen dass ich fuer gewoehnlich keinen duennsinn abgebe.aber deine nummer schreit gerade danach.und sicher mache ich mich hier mittlerweile lustig...so wie viele andere auch (sieht man an der anzahl der hits dass das sich auch andere geben).
aber wenn wir jetzt schon bei peroenlichen beleidigungen sind dann solltest du aufpassen dass deine beitraege nicht schneller gemeldet sind als du asshole sagen kannst.
in diesem sinne: eat my signature


----------



## thomasderangler (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln im oktober*

ja das geht wegen ein paar !""$§"§"§ aus den Fugen.

Ich will eine schönen mod machen, was ist NEIN nicht mal das bekommen sie zusammen


----------



## Sailfisch (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln im oktober*

Ich mach den Thread dicht und verwarne den Threadersteller!

Danke für die Meldung!


----------

